# Aprons



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

What do y'all keep your aprons in and where do y'all store them?


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 7, 2008)

We keep ours in two drawers in our closet, one drawer for officer's aprons, and the other for non-officers.  Our jewels are in the drawers above our aprons.


----------



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I meant the apron you were presented with.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, ok.  I keep mine in the plastic bag it came in in the top of my closet under the bible I was also presented.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2008)

I keep mine in a display case along with my coins.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm, I should get a display case...


----------



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

Where did you get the display case at?  I thought about that idea too.


----------



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

blake said:


> I keep mine in a display case along with my coins.



Would you mind posting a picture of that?


----------



## rhitland (Sep 7, 2008)

Cases can be bought at MIcheals or Hobby Lobby usally sometimes Wal-Mart has them but that is rare, I do know Brother Tom you do not want to keep anything heavy like the Bible on your Apron it will take the impression of the Bible eventualy, I keep mine at the bottom of a drawer with very little clothing on top that rarley gets disturbed, these aprons will also start turning yellow with exsposure to the light so it is a good idea to keep it in a very dark place but I know how hard it is to not want to look at it, I mean its so white and pure. I recently attended Panther City Lodge MM degree and after the apron presentation I kid you not a Brother PM advised the Brother I quote "the apron takes the impression of anything you put on or under it so do not store in the drawer on top of Maude's dildo your apron wil become x-rated" They called him Blackie and he swore someone had done that and another Brother also said the story was true so I had no choice but to believe it. That was one of the best MM i had ever been to good work Panther City.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 7, 2008)

*peter tracks*



rhitland said:


> do not store in the drawer on top of Maude's dildo your apron wil become x-rated



I hate it when my apron gets dildo prints in it. Do you think a case will protect it from that?


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

I was originally raised in California, and am now affiliated with a lodge in Texas. Out West, your apron is given to you along with a thick cardboard tube big enough to store it in rolled up. I keep it in that.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was told that if it is in light it will turn yellow. I have actually seen my uncles and it has turned yellow. I have asked this question to some long time Masons and this is the response I have received. 

"in the bottom of a drawer with a towel on top then all your socks or something light on it."

This is where I have mine.


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2008)

I have mine stored in between my mattresses. That way it stays flat and out of the light.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my display case is actually two shelves within a 1800s bookcase from Germany.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 8, 2008)

We are given a tube with ours.  I keep it in that and re roll it now and then.


----------



## RJS (Sep 8, 2008)

Does it lay flat after taking it out of the tube?


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2008)

RJS said:


> Does it lay flat after taking it out of the tube?



Generally not........ That's why I keep mine in between the mattresses.


----------



## RJS (Sep 8, 2008)

Joey said:


> Generally not........ That's why I keep mine in between the mattresses.



That's what I was worried about.  Mines between the mattress until I can find a suitable case or display.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 8, 2008)

not if you dont ever take it out... I re-roll mine and wear it now and then.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm just answering the OPers question: 

we keep ours on a table outside the lodge.  in the anteroom... sorta.  doublestacked according to station/places.



i also participate at Brazos Union a lot.  they have theirs in drawers in a cabinet outside the lodge.


----------



## js4253 (Sep 22, 2008)

My apron is kept in a paper mailing tube.  One day I hope to get a case.  They are available from J.P. Luther Company. I try to wear my apron to funerals and special occasions.  I find that rolling it up in the opposite direction before wearing it makes it hang straight.


----------



## JTM (Sep 23, 2008)

oh wait.  our personal aprons.  we are given an apron case, and i keep it in that.


----------

